# Dual-Writer Story



## Renian (Jan 12, 2008)

I've been trying to write a story with someone in an interesting way for fun. The original idea for it came along because a friend wanted to write a story with me, but lost interest. Then someone else came along, but they lost interest in it too or something.

Anyway, the idea behind this is a series of short chapters for lack of a better word with each writer continuing the last, but having no prior knowledge of what the other author wrote prior to being posted. Essentially, it's sort of like an ad-libbed story that is made chapter by chapter. Unfortunately, I haven't had any people interested in it and am thus basically stuck.

This story is mostly for fun and humor so it's nothing really serious. If anyone is interested, please contact me.


----------



## Naota (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmm, could be interesting. Could be disastrous. 

Send me a note with more details.


----------



## Renian (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, this seems to have run into a dead end...


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 24, 2008)

I've done this sort of back-and-forth for fun (high school, actually, but that's neither here nor there), but the part of your concept that I don't quite get is the part about the author not knowing what's been written before them.  The thing I thought was fun about the back-and-forth was seeing how the idea develops and changes as the different writers influence it, but if each new part has to be written sight-unseen, it seems like it's just going to wind up being a big mess instead of any kind of story.

Unless I've misunderstood something?

(It might be fun to do something like this in a thread.  Then again, such a thread would likely get hijacked into sheer idiocy, crash, and burn...)


----------



## Renian (Jan 24, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> I've done this sort of back-and-forth for fun (high school, actually, but that's neither here nor there), but the part of your concept that I don't quite get is the part about the author not knowing what's been written before them.  The thing I thought was fun about the back-and-forth was seeing how the idea develops and changes as the different writers influence it, but if each new part has to be written sight-unseen, it seems like it's just going to wind up being a big mess instead of any kind of story.
> 
> Unless I've misunderstood something?
> 
> (It might be fun to do something like this in a thread.  Then again, such a thread would likely get hijacked into sheer idiocy, crash, and burn...)



For clarification, the authors would be able to see what each other wrote, but only after the writer of the last section is finished completly. That way, one writer can't influence the other's sections apart from what's already been written. 

Basically, each writer continues the story were the previous one left off, and the other writer can't add to or alter anything until the one currently writing finishes his or her part. Also, the story has to make at least some sense, so I suppose in actuality, the current writer would have to show the chapter to the other writer just to make sure things make sense before having it posted. If something is obviously been changed dramatically like several characters being killed off or whatever, then yes, the writer can say what needs to be changed.

Does that make things clearer?

(And yes, I want to avoid doing this in a thread for those reasons as well as the fact this is more about writing complete chapters instead of a sentence or two.)


----------



## Poetigress (Jan 25, 2008)

Okay, that makes more sense.  I admit it's not really something I'm personally interested in doing right now, but hopefully you'll get a taker.  >^_^<


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 25, 2008)

Would you write something serious with someone first? Then, once they respect you and have goten to know you some through you writing they might not mind getting wild and goofy for fun.


----------



## Renian (Jan 26, 2008)

Xioneer said:
			
		

> Would you write something serious with someone first? Then, once they respect you and have goten to know you some through you writing they might not mind getting wild and goofy for fun.



Possibly, but the problem with that is that I only really care for some certain types of more serious writing. Science fiction is the one type I can deal with the most. Hyper serious fantasy end up being just sort of dull to me. I don't much care for horror to begin with and the only way I like it at all is if there are some funny bits to show it's not all just blood, gore, and murder.


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 26, 2008)

I favor Sci-fi and Fantasy myself, but I have a project in that genre going already so I sort of want something for variety. Do you like pirates? An early 1800s setting and flavor?


----------



## Renian (Jan 26, 2008)

Possibly... Why do you ask? Intend to try this idea with a serious story or something?


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 27, 2008)

I am just getting a crew together to develop a fan project for a great web comic. I cannot really say for sure, but your idea might make an interesting story and certainly an interesting presentation style. Sort of a "round robin"? That is not a collaborative writing method much used anymore, I guess, but it used to be pretty popular before RPing live, I think. I would give it a whirl with you provided you could enjoy this web comic's content and be inspired and give me permission to take the end result and polish it up and perhaps cohere it for publishing...


----------



## Renian (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmm... Maybe that would be sort of fun, depending on what type of content it was. I don't have a scanner or photoshop or anything so I won't be able to contribute image wise, but writing I suppose I can do when I have free time. School and all that sometimes eats up a lot of effort and time to write stuff.


----------



## Xioneer (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, everybody's busy. Check it out... http://www.jaynaylor.com/NewWorlds/


----------

